# Beware of bank phishing



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a heads up. I got an email yesterday that appeared to come from my Mexican bank. It said there was a transfer to my account of $87,979.02 M.N. that was being retained due to some anomaly. It requested that I click on a link to solve the problem. It was a very good imitation of real emails from this bank.

I logged into my bank and checked that there were no notices posted and no activity on my accounts.

Be very wary of emails that purport to come from banks. Never click on a link in such an email. Instead go directly to the bank web site by typing the URL. Do not use a URL provided in an email. The URL in the email I received appeared to point at my bank, but if you got rid of the html formatting you could see that it actually pointed at: www . chumastore . com


If I got this, likely others are as well.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

You can also copy the link to a text file and take a peek. Any clickable link is so easy to falsify its underlying directive.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I also like to use the mobile apps with notifications. Some of those can be really good to get a glance of what is going on with your account.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I received the same notice from " Banamex" , funny since I do not have an account with them or any Mexican Bank........LOL


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I received the same notice from " Banamex" , funny since I do not have an account with them or any Mexican Bank........LOL


The surprising thing to me was how well done it was. I get lots of email from this bank because I do have an account, and this was a very good imitation. I feel like I am pretty quick to pick up on an email scam, but on this one I was about to print it out and take it to the bank to ask what the problem was. I was never tempted to click on the link, I never do that. But it took me awhile to realize that it was probably phony and a little investigation confirmed it. Checking the real destination of the links made it clear. And I did log into the bank to confirm that nothing was going on.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

My USA bank ATM card was blocked once after using an ATM in Mexico. I got an email asking if i used the ATM there and to call the bank to sort out the problem.
The number matched the bank’s number as listed on my ATM card. So i called and verified all was ok on my end. My ATM card was back on line the same day. Calls and going direct to the bank web page. 
My banks have always requested i call to sort out any suspicious activity. Never any email links. Even when they send me emails about the issue, it is a ”Do Not Reply” email with a notice to call the bank’s customer service and extension to security and fraud department. 
So far i have had three times notified over the years and all was ok.

Thanks for the reminder to stay alert to phishing emails. Possible to forget and start clicking links to see what is going on.


----------

